# My super cob out hunting with the Albrighton



## jess_asterix (18 February 2013)

At the meet 
[Content removed]
[Content removed]
The three amigos 
[Content removed]















[Content removed]
[Content removed]

Now some more interesting ones 
[Content removed]
Just after catching my friends horse! 
[Content removed]
[Content removed]
[Content removed]


Sorry mega overload but he is just the best!


----------



## kiteman0 (18 February 2013)

He looks great. 
I looked at those pictures on their website.


----------



## PorkChop (18 February 2013)

He is very smart indeed, great pictures.


----------



## Nancykitt (18 February 2013)

Lovely pics! Last fence looks slightly 'interesting' - under a tree, wire to both sides - you did great!


----------



## jess_asterix (18 February 2013)

Thanks he is a star! Yes that fence is quite trappy and you can't get straight to it very easily as there are lots of trees in the way!


----------



## CrazyMare (18 February 2013)

He is fab!


----------



## turkana (18 February 2013)

It's not often that I get jealous of other people's horses but in your case I'll make an exception, he is lovely, the head shot is a really nice picture.

What bit is he wearing, in the head shot it looks like it might be a waterford?

If you ever get bored of him feel free to send him my way!


----------



## jess_asterix (18 February 2013)

Thank you he is pretty awesome!  Everyone needs a super cob. 

He is wearing a Waterford running gag. He is normally hunted in a French link Dutch gag but he had got a bit keen and was running on his head so I can just pick his head up easier in this and he actually seems a lot happier in it than the Dutch gag. It is a NS bit.


----------



## jojo5 (18 February 2013)

he really does look a lovely type - with a kind, capable, trustworthy eye.


----------



## Bills (18 February 2013)

Ooh he is a handsome chap, I love a nice coloured cob!! 

My boy hunted with the Albrighton beofre I had him.


----------



## Tiffany (18 February 2013)

What a lovely boy, you both looked to be enjoying yourselves. Do you have an end of day photo when he wasn't so white 

Like all the photos


----------



## Buds_mum (18 February 2013)

Super super super.  

Love him, how big is he? Really really like him


----------



## meesha (18 February 2013)

Lovely !! has given me serious hunting withdrawal.


----------



## laurapru (18 February 2013)

He is LOVELY! I have one just like him, he is super too! 
Fab Pictures! I especially loved the ones with all the coloureds!


----------



## jess_asterix (19 February 2013)

jojo5 said:



			he really does look a lovely type - with a kind, capable, trustworthy eye.
		
Click to expand...

You have just summed him up in 3 words, that's exactly what he is. 



Bills said:



			Ooh he is a handsome chap, I love a nice coloured cob!! 

My boy hunted with the Albrighton beofre I had him.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I love him. Oh right, who with? 



Tiffany said:



			What a lovely boy, you both looked to be enjoying yourselves. Do you have an end of day photo when he wasn't so white 

Like all the photos 

Click to expand...

The last photo is near the end of the day when his legs are brown, his belly was also caked in mud! 



Buds_mum said:



			Super super super.  

Love him, how big is he? Really really like him 

Click to expand...

He is just (I keep telling myself) 15hh. He's great though and got a heart of gold  



meesha said:



			Lovely !! has given me serious hunting withdrawal.
		
Click to expand...

He seems to have this effect on people! 



laurapru said:



			He is LOVELY! I have one just like him, he is super too! 
Fab Pictures! I especially loved the ones with all the coloureds!
		
Click to expand...

The little ones are the best! I love that one too  

Thanks all


----------



## Jay89 (21 February 2013)

What a lovely little cob! I have a little man, similar to him! Cobs are seriously under rated!


----------



## minnierosie (23 February 2013)

He looks lovely. My pony doesn't like jumping under trees so you must have a lovely and special cob.


----------



## mil1212 (23 February 2013)

Yay, super coloured boy! Always one of their best meets too, i am fairly sure i have a photo of me on my pony 20 years ago jumping that last fence!


----------



## Luci07 (9 March 2013)

It's my age. I look at your photos and the thought that kept going through my head was....yay gods, how long did it take to get him that clean! You can tell who used to own greys.


Never again..life is too short. I thank heavens for my nice shiny dark bay every time I am in a hurry !


----------



## 3Beasties (9 March 2013)

He looks ace  How big is he?


----------



## Dancingaye (9 March 2013)

He looks lovely  Very nice pictures!


----------



## _GG_ (9 March 2013)

Brilliant pictures, what a lovely boy


----------



## DosyMare (9 March 2013)

I'm soooo jealous - I wanna say something mean 

His gorgeous, I can't wait for my baby coblet to grow up.


----------



## PiebaldRosie (15 March 2013)

You both look absolutely fab! He's a very smart looking cob


----------

